# Ballet Beatrice di Tenda



## BBSVK

Vincenzo Bellini and the singer Giuditta Pasta had together seen the ballet based on the play by Tedaldi-Fores' _Beatrice Tenda_, in Milan in October 1832. They decided it would be the topic of the next opera. Which ballet was it ? Who composed the music ?


----------



## jegreenwood

My guess is that it’s been lost to the ages. The standard ballet repertoire (as we know it) was in its infancy at that time.


----------



## Marsilius

No, it's not "lost to the ages" after all. The composer of the ballet that Bellini saw was Antonio Monticini (1792-1854). Wikipedia offers this thumbnail sketch: "an Italian choreographer, ballet dancer and composer who was active in major theatres throughout Italy during the first half of the 19th century". 

The source of my identification of the composer is _The new Grove book of operas _ed. Stanley Sadie (London [1996 edn.]) p.72 - though it sadly does not give the title of the ballet itself.


----------



## BBSVK

Marsilius said:


> No, it's not "lost to the ages" after all. The composer of the ballet that Bellini saw was Antonio Monticini (1792-1854). Wikipedia offers this thumbnail sketch: "an Italian choreographer, ballet dancer and composer who was active in major theatres throughout Italy during the first half of the 19th century".
> 
> The source of my identification of the composer is _The new Grove book of operas _ed. Stanley Sadie (London [1996 edn.]) p.72 - though it sadly does not give the title of the ballet itself.


Thank you ! How did I miss this response before ?


----------

